# drop ceiling and wood burners



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

How close is the stove pipe to the ceiling? Is it going through it?
Just a normal wood stove sitting on the floor will be no where the ceiling so why would you think there would be a danger?


----------



## anthony thomas (Feb 19, 2012)

The track runs around the heat box above the pipe, so is kind of close . Also worried about the heat that will rise from the stove. thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any chance of a picture.
Rising heat off the stove it's self will not be a problum. If it was then houses with sheetrock ceiling would be busting into flames.
http://hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/wood_stove_clearances_installing_it_safely


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I take it the stove vents out the wall and not through the ceiling to the roof?

What material is the drop ceiling? Most drop in suspended ceiling panels are fire rated and if it is drywall, it probably is fire code material as well. Chimney/vent for the stove shouldn't hurt it. 

Foam insulation might be problematical and could, I suppose, combust if too near.


----------



## annie wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Usually, for your fire protective suspended ceilings is not necessary , because prevention is always better than cure.


----------

